# How to do drive cycle on a 96 Sentra GXE?



## 1996SentraGXE (Jul 2, 2007)

I had to reset the ECU for a code that wasnt cleared and went to get it smogged and they said ecu needs to be reset so i did. 

Now my question is how do i do the 2 drive cycles to get the ECU ready again?


----------

